# My boy is a new champion!!



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't been on GP in awhile but I know not all of my friends from GP know me on Facebook so I thought I would stop by and post up our cool news! My boy is a new champion!! Last weekend at the Michigan Classic in Kalamazoo, MI he took 2 Best Males and then went on to take 2 Best of Winners for his first 2 majors. The next day he took a Best of Breed under honorable judge Kathie Treacy and then went on for a Group 2 in a large class of 8 terriers! Soooooo insanely proud of my boy! And all at only 9 months old! 

Ozai 9 months old, taken a couple days before the show

















CH 'PR' Moore's Fire Lord Ozai









here's a picture of him last month practicing at work








ozai at MI classic!








The Breed Class, The GRCH first, CH second and Class dog last, Ozai took it for a best of breed!








my boy and i with his best of breed ribbon









Also, for those of you who know him, Ozai's daddy is owned by Bully the Kid, and I got Ozai from him and I again want to thank him sosososoos much for allowing me to get this boy from him!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats!!! Way to go ozai!!!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats! what a great accomplishment.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats!
He has grown quite a bit since the last pics you posted. He is looking good.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

is no surprise Cochise produced such a stunning boy.. congrats


----------



## DaisyBull (Mar 12, 2012)

WOW! What a gorgeous boy!!! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! He deserves it! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome!!!! Congratulations! Love that boy, he's just so handsome. I can't wait to see how similar he is to his dad when he fully matures.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Hopefully BTK and I will be getting together sooner rather than later for him to see Ozai and to get some pics of Cochise and Ozai by each other! October for sure but hopefully sooner


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So happy for you, Love seeing this boy grow and all his accomplishments! Thanks for sharing your pictures!!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL it was nice seeing you again ! Hope you had a nice birthday ! Hopefully brock didnt crush poor christopher when he climbed in his lap lol.
keep up the ball work with ozai ! cultivate that drive!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats, great work, and great looking dog!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! James, Christopher has no problem getting squashed by Brock! I <3 that boy! We are working on getting him used to WP and working with the ball as well! Also getting him into the water for some dock diving


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

he looks great congrats


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS again!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very awesome!!!!! Such a gorgeous boy it was no surprise


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone  He sends love!


----------

